# Everybody add an image



## Bronson (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey everyone,

Post a picture of your leopard tortoise! I just want to be reminded of what my leo used to look like and what I can plan on seeing in the future.

Thanks everyone who participates!

Bronson



Ages would be great as well!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 22, 2011)

You might want to start this thread over under a different section, like the leopard section. Maybe a mod will just move it over for you, probably get more responces. Best.


----------



## NEtorts (Mar 22, 2011)

mines in my profile....


----------



## Cherbear (Mar 23, 2011)

This is my guy or gal. He's almost 4 inches long and weighs 232 grams.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 23, 2011)

These are my three. The one on the left is around 20 years old and around 30lbs. The one on the right is a rescue that came to me from Cincinnati. She's younger than the one on the right, but I don't know her history. The small one is probably 5 years now, badly pyramided from being raised dry and is the first leopard egg I ever hatched. 






Here you can see my poor little boy's pyramiding a little better:






This is one of the babies I just bought from Tom. They are NOT friendly and he's running away from me:


----------



## Mao Senpai (Mar 23, 2011)

Well this is my newest picture I have of them. The big one is about two years almost. The middle one is about 6 months and the right one is 3 months.


----------



## Nay (Mar 23, 2011)

Yvonne, are your two large ones different species? Or just variations? I haven't really seen a good pic with the 2 side by side (different types of leopards)
So Tom has a glitch after all??? I mean how dare him, not socialing those babies. I hope you got a good deal!!
(OK so please take this as a joke all, there is alot of talk about Tom!!!and his amazing capibilities!!)
I mean you meant it as a joke, didn't you? Yvonne??
Nay
I'll post my Leopard tonight, I am actually on the job(at lunch) This never happens!! So cool!
N


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 23, 2011)

Yup...feet of clay after all! Mr. Tom isn't perfect. 

The two larger girls are both Babcocks. There usually is a lot of color variation. The little pyramided boy is also Babcock. The shell patterning is probably a lot like fingerprints...no two alike.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 23, 2011)

View My Video

This is a quick video of Princess Leia walking across the back patio towards some weeds when all of a sudden I realized she was headed toward dog poop I forgot to pick up.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 23, 2011)

OMG! I'm rolling on the floor!!! Just drop the camera and grab the tortoise!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 23, 2011)

I was also holding my 7 month old!! I usually think I am a pretty good multitasker but not that day!


----------



## Nay (Mar 23, 2011)

Here's my girl!! She really wants to be a Mom. Last time it was 6 eggs, but this pic is better.


----------



## Kristina (Mar 23, 2011)

Here's my G.p.b. He is about 7 weeks old now.


----------



## Balboa (Mar 23, 2011)

(Pic curtousy of Paul)
LOL

Actually mine's not even born yet, but you get the idea. Waiting on an uncooperative female.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Balboa said:


> (Pic curtousy of Paul)
> LOL
> 
> Actually mine's not even born yet, but you get the idea. Waiting on an uncooperative female.



How exciting!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 23, 2011)

Balboa said:


> (Pic curtousy of Paul)
> LOL
> 
> Actually mine's not even born yet, but you get the idea. Waiting on an uncooperative female.


Great picture.


----------



## luke (Mar 24, 2011)

Here are my little turd-squirtlers


----------



## Bronson (Mar 24, 2011)

Cherbear,

How old is he or she? The reason I ask is your leo looks vary similar in size to mine. Just wanted something to compare to. Beautiful tortoises everyone. Leos have got to be one of the best looking tortoises out there!


----------



## Cherbear (Mar 24, 2011)

I'd say about 7 months now.


----------



## Bronson (Mar 24, 2011)

Really?! Wow I must of been looking at the wrong picture!


----------

